

What would you guys like to see in an anonymous company wall? - whiteslip
https://whiteslip.com/about

======
maresca
>>Only people with a verified company email address can join your company
network.

What's anonymous about that?

~~~
whiteslip
Thanks for your question. The email address is only used to verify that you
are with the company. We'll send you an invitation code once there is quorum,
which you can use to sign up for an anonymous account. We don't link this
account and your corporate email. We just mark your corporate email as taken,
so no one else can sign up from the same email. The unfortunate side effect is
that you would not be able to recover your password in case you forget it.

~~~
maresca
Try explaining that better. There's 3 possible people that could need an
account depending on how you look at it.

1\. An email account to create a wall for an organization.

2\. A person in that organization so they can comment about their own
organization.

3\. A random person that wants to comment on an organization.

I'm not sure which you're targeting.

~~~
whiteslip
This is for case 2. It's a wall so that people within an organization can ask
questions / share opinions with others from their organization. Thanks for the
clarification.

------
whiteslip
We are planning to open-source our code on github so we can get feedback on
best practices.

------
cup
How will you prevent companies from being anonymously slandered?

~~~
whiteslip
Yep, that's always an issue. There are a few things we are implementing in V1
to ensure a first line of defense against this:

1\. All posts are only visible within the company. So, it's not the average
internet user posting on the company wall. 2\. Also, we are building community
tools for voting, and marking a post as spam / slander.

We'd love to hear any other ideas that you may have.

